# awesome photo



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

http://news.uk.msn.com/in-pictures/...ery.aspx?cp-documentid=14362898&imageindex=11

the ferals are the heart and soul  of our cities


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow!! That is a stunning photo! I wonder how they got that shot? Beautiful!Thank you for that!

You're in Edmonton, Psychopomp? I'm in Calgary!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for the photo web-link, Psychopomp. Very nice.

I suppose that pigeon is above all the air pollution, but maybe would be mixing it up with the jets if it were pre-9/11.

You Canadians over there, keep that maple syrup flowing. (I think most of what I purchase comes from Vermont, but what the heck, this old Texan in Germany isn't too picky).

Larry


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

I saw that photo this morning and it's my avatar on a pet bird site I moderate! 

I have a friend who spent christmas in New York - she has some amazing pictures of pigeons on the Empire State Building - I'll ask her if I can post a few for you.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

That is a pretty cool pic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Really awesome picture, thanks for sharing!


----------

